# Books by Valery Uvarov



## Carl (Aug 3, 2021)

I've attached two books. The Wands of Horus [2004] and The Pyramids[2007].

Apart from the content of the Books, the more interesting material can be found in the appendices and notes in the back of the Books, which are almost equal volume to the books themselves.

You will obviously find a lot of material on pyramids across the world, and in the back of The Pyramids you will find interesting articles on various astroid events.

Valery told me that in Russia everyone in an offical position (military, police, post office, etc) was required to record any aerial events and send the report to the KGB. The KGB had a mandate to help the Russinan people (country to popular belief). Valery had access to all of the records dating back to the early 1900s. That is how they have traced events such as Tunguzka and worked out the asteroid-defence system.

Enjoy


----------



## Seven823One (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi Carl.

To your knowledge, did Valery or any of his collaborators, or anyone else experimented with the wands in the vicinity or inside the great pyramids. I started reading the Wand of Horus eBook and maybe jumping the gun with my questions...


----------



## Carl (Aug 14, 2021)

The answer is yes they did, not that you need to be anywhere near a pyramid for the Wands of Horus to work.

The Russians mounted many expeditions to Egypt and they took people from all fields. Their approach was to present for example a zodiac diagram to an astronomer and ask them what they made of it, without providing any preconceived ideas as to history or meaning.

When Valery was in Australia be gave a 4 hour talk to a small group of people, not the best recording, but he speaks extensively about their expeditions to Egypt. WANDS OF HORUS ONE-DAY WORKSHOP BY VALERY UVAROV IN AUSTRALIA

Back to the Wands of Horus. There are two positions depicted extensively. The sitting and the standing, there are many others, the body is an antenna.

The Standing position with the hands by their side and the left leg forward is known as the Master Position. It indicates that the person had mastered the material planes. In this position a person steps out of their body into the parallel dimensions and can traverse the alternative time lines. The left foot toward is entirely practical, you have an energy vortex rotating anti-clockwise, it is to brace yourself so that you don't fall over. In the image attached the pharaoh is standing, the female is on his left (the female side of the body). Remember that we all have a male and female aspect. This statutes represents the pharaoh as a master of the material planes. The female is his ear to god. Note that both wands are parrallel to the ground.

Any positions with the wands parallel is related to movement with the material world, positions with the wands pointing upwards is communication with the higher realms.

This position is also related to how they moved such large stones, they didn't move them in this dimension, they moved them in adjoining dimensions. I have only seen a few statues that depicts this type of work. I've add one to this post, ignore the reptilian head, the statues with animal heads are all from the later dynasties when the Egyptian civilisation became corrupted. The statue shows one hand with a wand held  horizontal and the other held vertical. It's a combination of movement in the material plane and communication with higher realms.

The sitting position is a communication position. This statue shows the true communication position, with the right hand vertical, the left hand flat on the leg, the wand is pointing upwards. This position is the one to communicate, the reverse is the position to make the call.  The Wands can be used to facilitate the communication. In this position the person communicates directly with their spirit guides. This is the origin of the concept of a Throne and the ruler. In the case of the pharaohs, they would sit in judgement, but could also speak to their higher guides to get a true understanding of what had occurred and also if required communicate with the person being judged higher self to determine an appropriate judgement. In those courts there was not deception, the pharaoh could see everything.


----------

